# Beginning the vr6 turbo install



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok so this will be my first turbo install so I'm going to sound like an idiot. Everything should be in tomorrow so i'm getting started asap.

non intercooled, 6 psi setup. 12v vr6 mk4

Precision t3/t4 60 trim .63 a/r
atp 2 manifold
precision 39mm wastegate
forge 007 diverter valve
atp 2.5" downpipe
oil feed: -4AN with restrictor and brass t fitting for oil housing
Oil return: -10AN with -10AN flange for turbo and bung for the oil pan.
36# bosch injectors
c2 software
3" aluminum piping for the turbo inlet
2.5" piping from outlet to throttle body
I'm sure im forgetting something.


So a couple of questions
How can i run my diverter valve? Kinda confused on the whole vacuum/boost line setup

Do i need anything like teflon tape for the oil lines or can i just thread them in?

How can I find out what size studs or bolts i need for the turbo to downpipe or turbo to manifold. 


Any other help/tips would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Diverter valve is connected to intercooler pipe and then needs to recirc to intake. valve then gets vac/boost source from intake manifold. 
Teflon tape is used on NPT threads only.
M8 x 1.25 for the 2 bolt wastegate flange and threaded M10 x 1.5 for both T3 and T04 bolt patterns


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wastegate gets its reference from the lower port and should never see vac. Should be a nipple off the compressor housing< that is where youll get its reference.

just incase


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Put the bottom bolts that hold the turbo manifold to the head on first.


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

bonesaw said:


> Diverter valve is connected to intercooler pipe and then needs to recirc to intake. valve then gets vac/boost source from intake manifold.
> Teflon tape is used on NPT threads only.
> M8 x 1.25 for the 2 bolt wastegate flange and threaded M10 x 1.5 for both T3 and T04 bolt patterns


 I'll be running non intercooled. So only piping from the throttle body to turbo and then the intake to the turbo. 


masterqaz said:


> Wastegate gets its reference from the lower port and should never see vac. Should be a nipple off the compressor housing< that is where youll get its reference.
> 
> just incase


 So run a line from the compressor housing to the wastegate? 


GinsterMan98 said:


> Put the bottom bolts that hold the turbo manifold to the head on first.


 thanks :thumbup:


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Put the bottom bolts that hold the turbo manifold to the head on first.


 Nutz


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

masterqaz said:


> Nutz


 Yup, you are correct. Thanks.


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

first problem. The oil feed restrictor wont go into the turbo too far or smoothly and it wont let the line into it to far or smoothly either.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

masterqaz said:


> Nutz


 Yup, you are correct. Thanks.


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

great...my down pipe is 3 bolt an the turbo is 4 bolt. I cant believe i overlooked that. guess this is going to be put on hold for another couple of weeks. fml.


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

UPDATE. Got some work done last night and this afternoon. Intake manifold, downpipe, exhaust manifolds off. Turbo, exhaust manifold, intake pipe, wastegate mocked up. Need my 4 bolt flange on monday and i need to get some pipes cut for the charge pipe and i should be mocked up soon. Then bolt everything down and see how it is.


----------



## llanowar (Jun 26, 2008)

scooz 
quick question for ya nick, you running bosch red 30lb injectors. 
what is your wastegate spring ? 
is your vacuum lines routed ? 
what plugs u running gap ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Reihenmotors


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Scooz said:


> first problem. The oil feed restrictor wont go into the turbo too far or smoothly and it wont let the line into it to far or smoothly either.


 Verify you have the correct thread. Secondly some of those fittings will be NPT/pipe therefore are not intended to thread in fully - seat to the flange (use teflon tape/liquid to seal). If you get too carried away with those NPT fittings you will break them off. 

Other input: if you wanted to clean up the installation with the restrictor that you presently have you could consider going with a restrictor that is male NPT on one side (into turbo flange) and male (-4 to the oil line) on the other. That would combine the female restrictor and the AN fitting you have in your pic. 






llanowar said:


> scooz
> quick question for ya nick, you running bosch red 30lb injectors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Reihenmotors


 He is running a Mk4 thus 36lb not 30lb. More than likely the white Bosch injectors. 6 psi spring usually ships with their stage 1 kit unless he requested otherwise.


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

llanowar said:


> scooz
> quick question for ya nick, you running bosch red 30lb injectors.
> what is your wastegate spring ?
> is your vacuum lines routed ?
> ...


 36# bosch like he said^ 
.4 bar=roughly 6psi 
They are not routed yet, but if you want ill put up pictures when i do. 
stock plugs right now 



V-dubbulyuh said:


> Verify you have the correct thread. Secondly some of those fittings will be NPT/pipe therefore are not intended to thread in fully - seat to the flange (use teflon tape/liquid to seal). If you get too carried away with those NPT fittings you will break them off.
> 
> Other input: if you wanted to clean up the installation with the restrictor that you presently have you could consider going with a restrictor that is male NPT on one side (into turbo flange) and male (-4 to the oil line) on the other. That would combine the female restrictor and the AN fitting you have in your pic.
> 
> ...


 They are the correct thread, i'm gunna seal them up with the teflon liquid sealant. I think these are the fittings that dont thread in all the way, i just dont want to mess them up by threading them in too much. Haven't really spent any time on this as im trying to route my effed up charge pipe. My wastegate is blocking the turbo from being clocked up, so its clocked down and im trying to get a pipe to make the 180 degree turn sharp enough back to the throttle body. -_-


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Verify you have the correct thread. Secondly some of those fittings will be NPT/pipe therefore are not intended to thread in fully - seat to the flange (use teflon tape/liquid to seal).


 Also note - No more than 3 wraps of the teflon tape!


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

only use the tape on the NPT fittings NOT the AN fittings right? Use sealant on them?


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

AN fittings don't use any sealant. Its a tapered fit that seals it self.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Intresting first turbo build thread, def needs more pics though! What engine management you going to run? Water/meth injection would be ideal on this sort of setup.


----------

